# Need help on selecting correct arrow spine.



## Frank2126 (May 16, 2008)

Hi everyone, i ve being looking the anwser for long time, just dont know the best way. I am a fita compound shooter and will need a forgiving arrow for the 90m event. I got a few question and hope to get the anwers from you guys.

1. How accurate is the information (arrow chart) given by manufacturer ? I know somebody will prefer a step stiffer from the given info.

2. How to determine the arrow has cut to the correct spine? Bare shaft shoot , paper tune or...

3. Will different cam system affect the arrow spine? For example on two Hoyt bows, both set at 55lbs weight. One is with cam & 1/2 and another one c/w spiral cam. Are they both going fine with same spine of arrow?

4. How good is the spine selector software in the market? Are the accurate enough?

I will appreciate any answer from the pro here.:beer:

Franky


----------

